# Crossfire 7970M Sinnvoll? --> Preis/Leistung um welten besser als GTX 680M



## Titan2k4 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich stehe kurz vor einem High-End-Gaming-Laptopkauf und wäge momentan viele Möglichkeiten ab.
Da bei Laptops im Endeffekt immer die Grafikkarte der begrenzende Faktor ist, sollte diese, wie ich finde,
so stark wie möglich sein. Denn man kann sie ja nicht mehr wechseln (Wenn man Aufwand/Nutzen realistisch sieht).
Deshalb bieten sich mir verschiedene Möglichkeiten:

-Deviltech: HellMachine DTX mit zwei GTX 580M.
One.de und Mysn.de sind momentan teurer. Aber alle dieser Verstandhäuser bieten AUSSCHLIEßLICH die GeForce Karten an.
Nur Deviltech hat ein die Radeon 7990M, aber nur einzeln.

Nur Alienware bietet die Option zur Crossfire Lösung der 7990M an und der sonst so überteuerte Laptop von Alienware
wird plötzlich erschwinglich. Denn im Bereich der Preis/Leistung liegt die Radeon weit vorne, da sie nur etwas weniger Performence
hat, jedoch nur die Hälfte kostet.

Alienware M18x mit zwei 7990M im Crossfire Betrieb.
Core™ i7-3740QM (6MB Cache, up to 3.7GHz w/ Turbo Boost 2.0) Prozessor der 3. Generation

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

-Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den 7990M Karten? Sind sie gut, oder machen sie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten?
-Wie machen sie sich im Crossfire Betrieb? Die Benchmarks sind vielversprechend, wie ich finde.
-MicroRuckler sind natürlich ein Problem, das ich berücksichtigen muss. Jedoch kommen sie ja häufig auch nicht vor und
nur eine einzelne Grafikkarte wäre einfach nicht stark genug, um die Kosten zu rechtfertigen. Crossfire = 300 Euro mehr = 50-70% mehr Leistung.
-Wäre der CPU mit seinen 4 Kernen, 6 MB Cache und 3,7 GHz ausreichend, um die beiden Radeons nicht auszubremsen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe,
LG,


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2012)

es sind HD7970m im CF, keine HD7990m, sprich zwei GPUs. Mikroruckler sind ein Problem, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ich habe z.B. nicht so ein großes Problem damit.

AMD 7970M Xfire vs. NVIDIA GTX 680M SLI Review - Tech|Inferno

hier mal nen Test. Ich weiß nur das dfie 7970m probleme mit dem umschalten von onbaord auf dedizierte grafik haben, ob das immernoch da ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht^^

habe ich ein Glück, dass mir ne gtx670m reicht...


----------



## target2804 (20. Dezember 2012)

Reicht es nicht den schon vorhandenen Thread zu benutzen?


----------



## IronAngel (20. Dezember 2012)

Amd sollte die Enduro technik mittlerweile gefixt haben, somit sollte es keine Probleme mehr geben. Hängt aber stark von Notebook anbieter ab, manche Hersteller bieten nur seine eigenden Treiber an, also kannst du z.b nicht einfach den aktuelle Catalyst Treiber aufspielen.


----------



## michelthemaster (20. Dezember 2012)

Hey Kollege, nix für ungut, aber auch Mysn bietet auch Laptops mit der Radeon 7970m an. Das weiß daher, weil ich auch derzeit an einem Laptop interessiert bin. Die 7970m hat ein überragendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, dagegen sind die Geforce bei (weniger Leistung wohlgemerkt) total überteuert, anders kann man es nicht sagen...

Hier mal die Links:

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P702 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3") - Topangebot

oder

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P502 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")

Die Radeons werden jeweils als Upgrades dort angeboten

Bei diesem Laptop hier können optional sogar zwei (!) Radeon 7970m eingebaut werden 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Abductee (20. Dezember 2012)

Beim Frameverlauf ist SLI besser als CF.

[Sammelthread] 17,3" Clevo P370EM(3) SLI/CFX Gamer Notebook (2012) - Seite 10


----------



## phila_delphia (20. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht den schon vorhandenen Thread zu benutzen?


Finde ich auch. Liegt aber vielleicht mit an den "zielführenden" Hinweisen im andern Thread (à la: "Kauf nen PC")?!


@Topic: 
-Die 7970m haben besonders im SLI ein _noch_ schlimmeres Problem mit dem Microruckeln als die nVidia GPUs. 





> Crossfire and SLI both work relatively well most of the time. Anyone familiar with multigpu technology knows that microstuttering has been a problem with such configurations since they were first released. AMD and NVIDIA have both made great strides in addressing this but it has still not been entirely eliminated by either manufacturer. However, during game play we noticed that the Crossfire setup did experience more noticeable stuttering even when the frame rate was well into the 60s or higher.


 Quelle: AMD 7970M Xfire vs. NVIDIA GTX 680M SLI Review - Tech|Inferno


- Abgesehen davon kommen die Treiber der 7970m im Moment noch nicht so recht mir der Enduron-Stromspartechnik klar (Pendant zu nVidia Optimus). Das heißt: Die Leistung bricht in Spielen immer wieder ein, weil das Programm in manchen Momenten denkt es sei Zeit Energie zu sparen. Bei Alienware kann man das zwar manuell ausschalten, aber das ist ja wohl nicht der Sinn der Sache?! Vgl. u.A. hier: 7970M Enduro Issue - Rage3D Discussion Area


Daher: Wie drüben schon gepostet -> Finger weg von x-Fire und SLI. Statdessen: Laptop mit starker Grundaussatuung kaufen und Graka bei Bedarf über den Händler nachrüsten lassen.


Grüße


----------



## Darkseth (20. Dezember 2012)

Warum muss es SO eine dicke Grafikleistung sein?

Auf welcher auflösung willst du zocken, und auf wie vielen Bildschirmen?

Wie wärs mit nem Luna von Hawkforce? LUNA P370EM - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution

- GPU auf 2x 7970 wechseln
- Bei bedarf Festplatte vergrößern
- SSD *SELBST* nachrüsten (Crucial M4 / Samsung 830), da es in der Konfig nix gescheites gibt.

--> 7970m Crossfire für knapp 1700€ ohne ssd.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2012)

Und wie sieht es mit dem CPU aus? Welcher CPU muss dort rein, damit er die beiden XFire karten gut zum laufen bringt und dass
der CPU nicht der begrenzende Faktor in Sachen Performence darstellt?

Edit: Weil der eine, der mir vom Turbo-Boost auf 3,7 GHz besser gefallen würde, hat eben auch nur 6MB Cache. Ka.. Was bedeutet das?


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2012)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hey Kollege, nix für ungut, aber auch Mysn bietet auch Laptops mit der Radeon 7970m an. Das weiß daher, weil ich auch derzeit an einem Laptop interessiert bin. Die 7970m hat ein überragendes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis, dagegen sind die Geforce bei (weniger Leistung wohlgemerkt) total überteuert, anders kann man es nicht sagen...
> 
> Hier mal die Links:
> 
> ...



Sorry. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich bei den Dingern zwei 7970M reinkriege o.O!
Habe aber einen gefunden, der sogar 120 Hz bietet <3 und beide Karten verbauen kann.  DER HIER
Den würde ich mir nun sofort holen. Doch brauche ich vorher nur noch Sache.
Ich muss mir sicher sein können, dass dieses "Enduro" Problem von den 7970M nicht mehr besteht.
Das muss sich doch ausschalten lassen diese bescheuerte sparfunktion -.-


----------



## Darkseth (21. Dezember 2012)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit dem CPU aus? Welcher CPU muss dort rein, damit er die beiden XFire karten gut zum laufen bringt und dass
> der CPU nicht der begrenzende Faktor in Sachen Performence darstellt?
> 
> Edit: Weil der eine, der mir vom Turbo-Boost auf 3,7 GHz besser gefallen würde, hat eben auch nur 6MB Cache. Ka.. Was bedeutet das?


 
i7 3630QM - 4-kern prozessor mit SMT, also 4 Kerne und 8 Threads.

"nur" 6mb L3 cache? Das ist bei Notebooks das höchste bei consumer prozessoren. DIe i5 modelle haben 3mb, auch der Desktop i5 hat "nur" 6mb L3 Cache und es reicht locker.

Was ist mit meiner Frage vom oberen Post? Welche Auflösung und wie viele Monitore nutzt du zum spielen???????



Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Habe aber einen gefunden, der sogar 120 Hz bietet <3 und beide Karten verbauen kann.  DER HIER
> Den würde ich mir nun sofort holen. Doch brauche ich vorher nur noch Sache.


 
Wozu? Das teil ist ABARTIG überteuert. Zuerstmal die 200€ aufpreis nur damit es ein 12ß Hz 3D Display ist + ne Nvidia Brille, und dann auch noch 700 (!!!!) Euro aufpreis für 2x GTX 680 gegenüber 2x 7970, obwohl die 7970 Minimal schneller ist.

Bei 2700€, warum kaufst du dir nicht einfach nen Desktop Gamer PC für 1000€, und für 1600€ nen den Luna mit 2x 7970m? Da hast du deutlich mehr von, als von soner überteuerten Mühle.


----------



## stadler5 (21. Dezember 2012)

.: LUNA SERIE - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution

da komste aber hier billiger. Und bist besser aufgehoben als ei Schenker.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2012)

Da habe ich auch schon geschaut. Da gibts auch gute Sachen das stimmt. Aber ich denke, das Mysn.de vllt nen etwas besseren Support hat? 
Egal. Also zu der einen Frage: Ich nutze ihn mit dem einen Monitor der drin ist. 120Hz, weshalb es wünschenswert ist so viel FPS wie möglich zu erzeugen.
Außerdem würde ich die zwei 7970m in Crossfire nehmen, da die echt unglaublich Preisgünstig sind momentan.
CPU: Dann also den Quad Core mit Turbo bis 3,7 GHz und 6 MB Cache. Wunderbar. Damit komm ich gerade einmal auf 2200€, was im Endeffekt
bei 3 Jahren Pickup und Returnservice m Garantie und BluRaybrenner, Dickem Prozessor und starken Grafikkarten ein gutes P/L ist... Das beispiel hier beweist es:

KLICK Dieser Aldi Rechner, der demnächst erscheint, wird zur Zeit als das NunPlusUltra in Sachen PreisLeistung gehandelt. Meiner kostet 120% mehr und hat mehr
als 120% mehr Gaming-Power. Darüber hinaus: Marken Ram, Marken Teile, Vor allem: 120Hz Monitor (Worauf ich nie wieder verzichten will, nach meinem Acer GD245HQ).

Ich habe vor, meinen (Nach dem Kauf) schwächeren Desktop-Rechner  loszuwerden und komplett auf den Laptop umzusteigen, da ich in  Nachtdiensten arbeite, oft Zeitlücken zum Füllen habe und machmal sogar  mit den Jugendlichen (Die ich betreue) zusammen etwas zocken kann  (sofern das USK es zulässt). Jedenfalls ziehe ich einen großen Nutzen  und auch bezogen auf den Langzeitfaktor aus einem möglichst  Gaming-Starken Rechner, der in naher Zukunft nicht outdated sein wird.  Das dazu...



stadler5 schrieb:


> .:  LUNA SERIE - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution
> 
> da komste aber hier billiger. Und bist besser aufgehoben als ei Schenker.


 
Sehe ich anders. Wenn ich bei Luna das Ding genau so ausstatte liege ich bei 2444€ ohne 120 Hz Montir (Dafür mit etwas stärkerem CPU)
bei Mysn.de liege ich momentan bei 2288€ mit extra-Garantie , BruRay-Brenner Corsair Vengence Ram und sofortiger Lieferverfügbarkeit und mit 120 Hz Monitor. ...


Darum. Für mich: Perfekt!.
Jemand noch nicht überzeugt? Ich bin offen für andere Meinungen.


----------



## phila_delphia (21. Dezember 2012)

Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Sorry. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich bei den Dingern zwei 7970M reinkriege o.O!
> Habe aber einen gefunden, der sogar 120 Hz bietet <3 und beide Karten verbauen kann. DER HIER
> Den würde ich mir nun sofort holen. Doch brauche ich vorher nur noch Sache.
> Ich muss mir sicher sein können, dass dieses "Enduro" Problem von den 7970M nicht mehr besteht.
> Das muss sich doch ausschalten lassen diese bescheuerte sparfunktion -.-


 
Hm. Ich und auch andere haben schon darauf hingewiesen, dass: 1.) das Enduro Problem noch besteht und Du 2.) bei Crossfire deutlich mit Microrucklern rechnen kannst. Das einfach nochmal fürs Protokoll.

Ausschalten kann man Enduro anscheind manuell bei den Alienware Notebooks:


> Press FN+F7. You should be asked to reboot, do it and it will be set to only use the AMD card.


 
Die Microruckler bleiben aber bestehen!!!

Grüße


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2012)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Hm. Ich und auch andere haben schon dau hingewiesen, das: 1.) das Enduro Problem noch besteht und d 2.) mit Crossfire deutlich mit Microrucklern rechnen kannst. Das einfach nochmal fürs Protokoll.
> 
> Ausschalten kann man Enduro anscheind manuell bei den Alienware Notebooks:
> 
> ...


 
Das Enduro-Problem ist, laut meiner Recherchen nun behoben.
Die Microruckler bestehen weiterhin. Da hast du Recht. Aber nicht in jedem Spiel. Es kommt mal hier vor und mal da, aber nicht überall. Zudem gebe ich für die Extra Grafikkarte gerade einmal +330€ aus (Was im Verhältnis zu der Leistung und dem Gesamtpaket des Laptops nicht viel ist. Demnach wäre es auch zu verkraft für die SPiele, bei denen es vorkommt, die zweite Graka zu deaktivieren. Ich Kann mich eher damit anfreunden, als irgendwann den Hersteller um Aufrüstung zu erbitten. Das stelle ich mir ehrlich gesagt, etwas kompliziert vor. UND ich hätte dann anstatt 2300€, 2000€ bezahlt und habe 45-60% (ne nach Game) weniger Leistung. Ich denke ich bleibe bei den XF

Catalyst 12.10
Catalyst Beta:(12.11)


----------



## Darkseth (21. Dezember 2012)

Mikroruckler hast du bei JEDEM Dual-GPU Setup. Nur weil sie laut messungen bei Nvidia etwas glatter sind, heißt das nicht, dass du bei Nvidia keine Mikroruckler hast, bei AMD aber ne Dia show. Vor 2 1/2 Jahren hab ich mal Crossfire mit meiner alten 5770 ausprobiert, und das Bild war in Bad Company 2 deutlich flüssiger und sauberer, als mit nur einer GPU.

Du wirst ohnehin versuchen, die FPS per Limiter auf 60 oder 120 fest zu nageln, und die Einstellungen entsprechend einstellen, dann sind die Mikroruckler bei beiden gleich Minimal.

Ohne VSync wirst du bei beiden Mikroruckler haben.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2012)

Dank 120 Hz Monitor stelle ich ÜBERALL VSynch ein. Habe mir den Laptop nun gekauft: Ich gebe Euch hier die Auflistung:

 -Clevo Case (Style + 3 free-colourable segments lighted Keyboard)
  -17,3" Full HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare 3D 120Hz Monitor
  -Intel Core i7-3740QM - 3,7 GHz Turbo 6MB Cache, 45W
  -2x AMD Radeon HD 7970M 2048MB DDR5 Crossfire
  -8GB (2x4096) DDR3 1600 MHz Corsair Vengeance
  -SSD 120 GB Crucial M4 + 750 GB SATA II 7200 RPM Seagate
  -BluRay Brenner (Read/Write DVD Multirom)
  -Intel Centrino Wireless N 2230 incl. Bluetooth
  -Premium Garantie: 36 Months Pickup&Return + 12 Months instant Repair 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.288,00 €


----------



## phila_delphia (22. Dezember 2012)

Darkseth schrieb:


> Mikroruckler hast du bei JEDEM Dual-GPU Setup. Nur weil sie laut messungen bei Nvidia etwas glatter sind, heißt das nicht, dass du bei Nvidia keine Mikroruckler hast


 
Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Ich würde nvidia wegen des marginalen Vorsprungs hier auch nicht loben. Ich habe mich alleine auf XF bezogen weil Titan2k4 eine XF Lösung anstrebte.


@Titan2k4: Freut mich zu hören, dass Du Deine Config gefunden hast.

Grüße


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2012)

Ist das Clevo ein P370EM?
Dann hast du mit dem Grafikswitch vom Enduro schonmal keine Probleme


----------



## phila_delphia (22. Dezember 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ist das Clevo ein P370EM?
> Dann hast du mit dem Grafikswitch vom Enduro schonmal keine Probleme



Das hört sich gut an. Ist zwar fast OT, aber erklär doch mal bitte wie das beim P370 geht.

Grüße


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2012)

Du musst gar nichts machen, die iGPU ist Hardwaremäßig deaktiviert.
Die HD 7970m ist immer aktiv, es findet kein Umschalten statt.
Deswegen ist der Barebone auch einer der wenigen die (extern) mehr als die 1920x1200 darstellen können.
Bei den anderen Laptops wird die max. Auflösung durch das Miteinbinden der iGPU kastriert.
Hat nur leider den Nachteil das die Akkulaufzeit merklich darunter leidet.


----------



## phila_delphia (22. Dezember 2012)

Hey! Herzlichen Dank!

Grüße


----------



## Titan2k4 (22. Dezember 2012)

Wow hey. das hört sich ja super an. Ist das dann das beschriebene Clevo? Ich weiß es nicht genau.


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2012)

Google mal nach Vergleichsbildern, die schaun egal von welchem Zwischenhändler eigenlich immer gleich aus.
p370em - Google-Suche


----------



## Titan2k4 (23. Dezember 2012)

Das bedeutet also, dass wenn es das gehäuse ist, (Es sieht jedenfalls mal so aus), ich nicht einmal etwas umschalten muss und die ATIs einfach auf Full Power laufen?


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Gehäuse gibts so nur beim P370EM.
Dann läuft nur der AMD/NVIDIA-Grafikadapter.
Die Stromsparmodi der Karten selber ist aber schon aktiv.


----------



## Titan2k4 (27. Dezember 2012)

jo. Es wird das[FONT=&quot] P370EM sein. Habe nachgefragt.
Freue mich schon tierisch auf das Teil. Wird wohl leider erst in der 2. Januarwoche losgeschickt 
[/FONT]


----------

